# Mauszeigeranimation



## Kajotex (9. Juli 2003)

Ich war mal auf einer Site wo der Mauszeiger sich änderte wenn man über einen Link geht! Ist das mit HTML möglich oder nur mit anderen?

Auch sah ich eine Site wo dem Mauszeiger durchgehend ein Bildchen folgte... HTML oder nicht.... und wenn.... wie?

Ich danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo 


> _Original geschrieben von Kajotex _
> *Ich war mal auf einer Site wo der Mauszeiger sich änderte wenn man über einen Link geht! Ist das mit HTML möglich oder nur mit anderen?
> *


Ja, geht mit HTML / CSS
http://www.drweb.de/trickkiste/tricks4.shtml
http://www.selfhtml.net/css/eigenschaften/anzeigefenster.htm#cursor



> *
> Auch sah ich eine Site wo dem Mauszeiger durchgehend ein Bildchen folgte... HTML oder nicht.... und wenn.... wie?
> *


Wenn du sowas in der Art meinst, dann gehts mit Javascript http://scriptasylum.com/mouse/mousetrail/mousetrail.html

ciao


----------



## Kajotex (9. Juli 2003)

Ja genau! Danke!!
Und nochwas: Geht es das ein Sound gespielt wird sobald man auf ein bestimmtes Feld klickt?

Edit: Und noch was: Ist es möglich eigene Bilder als Mauszeiger einzubauen? Oder sind nur die Windows Standart zu benutzen?

Edit Edit  : Und wie ist das jetzt mit Schrift am Cursor? Du hast mir Bildanhänge gezeigt aber nicht den Punkt mit Schrift! wär nett


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kajotex _
> *Geht es das ein Sound gespielt wird sobald man auf ein bestimmtes Feld klickt?*


Ja - ungefähr so:

```
<html>
<head>
</head>
<body>
<embed src="1.mp3" autostart="false" loop="false" hidden="true" height="0" width="0"></embed>
<span onClick="document.embeds[0].play();">Dein Feld</span>
</body>
</html>
```



> *
> Edit: Und noch was: Ist es möglich eigene Bilder als Mauszeiger einzubauen? Oder sind nur die Windows Standart zu benutzen?
> *


Ich zitiere mal DR Web - habs selst nicht getestet, daher ohne Gewähr:
_Auch individuelle Cursor sind möglich. Dazu braucht man ein Grafikprogramm, das Bilder in den Formaten ico (für Icons, z.B. favicon.ico) und cur (für Cursor) abspeichern kann. Die Cursordateien müssen 32 x 32 Pixel groß sein.

Die Style-Anweisung bekommt dann den Namen der Cursordatei.
style="CURSOR: url('meincursor.cur')"
_



> *
> Und wie ist das jetzt mit Schrift am Cursor? Du hast mir Bildanhänge gezeigt aber nicht den Punkt mit Schrift! wär nett  *


Da hab ich auch nur einen Link für dich: http://scriptasylum.com/mouse/lettertrail/lettertrail.html
Von denen gibts aber leider massenhaft - sollte man mit google schnell finden...

ciao


----------



## Kajotex (11. Juli 2003)

Nochmals Danke! Jetz hab ich alles! ^^


----------

